# Frey or Pacific?



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Tell ya what, you get the Pacific and give me the Frey 

They're both very good carts from what I've heard. I'd love to get a Frey although I might be more inclined to the Stingray or Switchback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

What I really want is one of those stunning Amish made Road Carts with the large wheels, spindle seat... awww... *dream* but by the time they are in Canada I will have to dig 5-6k deep... yikes! :lol:

I'm new to driving (my horse is not) and the Frey/Pacific seem to be a good solid and affordable alternative.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Oh, it would be, if you can afford it. I'd love to get a Frey, but for right now, I'm stuck with my wannabe Kingston. Some day though ... some day.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

WWA are the carts you speak of in Canada? As much as I wanted a Frey, shipping, taxes coming in to Canada and our devalued dollar made it cost prohibitive. A $3000 cart turns into almost $4500


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you want Heavy Duty I think the Pacifica are a stronger built and weigh alot more cart, if not then the Frey. My friend has both and is selling the Frey and keeping the Pacifica as it worked better with her horse


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd gladly take either one if I could afford it! If you are close to them, I'd take each for a test ride, see which you like better, from what I have heard, both are excellent carts. I've actually got a wooden road cart I would gladly trade for a Sprint cart.


----------

